# Stefan Pochmann?????



## Jojobobo (Oct 7, 2009)

Has anyone noticed this guy is a meaniehead?
Or do you think he is nice?
I ask because I know a cuber that said Stefan was quite mean to him on these forums.

What are your opinions on Stefan?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 7, 2009)

He's a lot nicer nowadays. 
I don't see a point to this thread but oh well.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 7, 2009)

This account was made by someone who was too scared to reveal it himself.

But yea he is a "meaniehead"


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 7, 2009)

I suspect a sockpuppet.
Or troll.

Either way, I think Stefan is a pretty cool guy, eh points out fallacies and misinformation and doesnt afraid of anyone.
(Intentional errors)


----------



## Carson (Oct 7, 2009)

Being called a meaniehead makes him super-cool in my book!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

Stefan is awesome. On this point, I will not bend.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2009)

He's such a meaniehead! Only a meaniehead would be mean enough to wear helmets and sing while doing master magic!!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 7, 2009)

He's a meaniehead because there are way too many stupidheads for him to handle them as a niceyhead.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 7, 2009)

Stefan just doesn't sugarcoat stuff. And his responses are very good. They either contain the proper information (Stefan is quite knowledgeable) or they ask the poster a question that helps them understand the answer.

And I've met him in person on multiple occasions. He's extremely nice.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Stefan just doesn't sugarcoat stuff. And his responses are very good. They either contain the proper information (Stefan is quite knowledgeable) or they ask the poster a question that helps them understand the answer.
> 
> And I've met him in person on multiple occasions. He's extremely nice.



Yep.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 7, 2009)

I think he's a little too concerned with everything being 100% accurate without any kind of technical, wordy error in it, even though a definition or what have you gets the idea across, but has some kind of minute fallacy to it. He tends to write little disclaimers in his posts as to not say anything wrong, ever. I just think he's too smart really. I bet it stresses him out.

Disclaimer; I'm referring to posts on this forum.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 7, 2009)

So how bout that Dave Sanders guy ehhh?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

I would define him as constructive criticism.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 7, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> So how bout that Dave Sanders guy ehhh?



Haha, thats kinda random.

I met him at a few competitions.
Hes a cool guy.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > So how bout that Dave Sanders guy ehhh?
> ...


I think he's a meaniehead.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 7, 2009)

You think EVERYONE'S a meaniehead Stachu...i can't wait for stefan to see this. lol.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 7, 2009)

I can see how you could misconstrue his posts, it seems as though he always means well. Obviously he's a cool cuber and I don't think he is a meaniehead. Maybe a doodyface, but that's a stretch too


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2009)

piemaster said:


> You think EVERYONE'S a meaniehead Stachu...i can't wait for stefan to see this. lol.


No I don't. There are very very few people that I would use such a harsh word to describe.
Most of the people here are respectable in their competence.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 7, 2009)

I used to think he was a jerk, but in the one thread he said he would try to be nicer, and I haven't really seen any mean posts from him after that. But I didn't really see many of his posts since then.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 7, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > So how bout that Dave Sanders guy ehhh?
> ...



Nah I hear he has some sort of multiple personality disorder.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 7, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> I can see how you could misconstrue his posts, it seems as though he always means well.


well-meaniehead?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > I can see how you could misconstrue his posts, it seems as though he always means well.
> ...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 7, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> So how bout that Dave Sanders guy ehhh?



Why would you mention my name? I am confused.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 7, 2009)

you know exactly why...


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 7, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > I can see how you could misconstrue his posts, it seems as though he always means well.
> ...



Precisely.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 7, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > So how bout that Dave Sanders guy ehhh?
> ...



Because I have a habit of mentioning random names, I'm sorry.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 7, 2009)

Off-topic:

i didn't know how to pronounce his lastname until recently, as i tend to say "poke'mon" :fp:

fail


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 7, 2009)

When people say to others that they themselves fail, they fail more, but this time it's a 'laughing at you' case, not the 'laughing with you' case that is attempted by announcing one's own fail.


----------



## blah (Oct 7, 2009)

Which of the following do you not like?
(A) Stefan Pochmann
(B) Stefan Pochmann posts (i.e. the content)
(C) Stefan Pochmann's tone in his posts
(D) Stefan Pochmann's attitude in his responses to others
(E) Stefan Pochmann's popularity among "senior cubers" despite his apparent "meanieheadedness"
(F) Stefan Pochmann's magical ability to be right almost all the time
(G) Getting Pochmann-owned

You can choose more than one option. This isn't a joke post or a sarcastic post, I'd really like to know what people think of Stefan. I've thought through each option seriously and they're all different, if any one of them is unclear please feel free to ask, I'd be more than happy to clarify. If you think there are other options that are supposed to be there but are not, feel free to suggest too


----------



## blah (Oct 7, 2009)

> Newbie: Can anyone tell me how to...?
> Stefan: Yes.
> Bunch of random people: Haha!/Owned!/I love Stefan!



I'll be honest. I hate that. And it's not just that, there are a bunch of similar examples. It's not funny when you're that newbie.

What was that golden rule we all learned a long time ago? Treat others as you'd like to be treated. Everyone asks stupid questions at some point, be it in the past or in the future, *even Stefan*. How would you feel if someone gave you that answer? How would you feel about the entire community if everyone laughs along and *still no one gives you the answer you needed*? Sometimes it's not so much about "use the search function," it's about tolerance and patience towards others who ask stupid questions because they haven't learned how to ask smart ones yet. We're supposed to guide them to ask smart questions in the future instead of making them feel stupid just to get a good laugh out of it. That's selfish and destructive for our community.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

blah said:


> How would you feel if someone gave you that answer?



It always makes my day when Stefan does it to me. I really don't see what the big deal is, it's just a humorous response that also teaches the OP a little bit about forum ediquette.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > How would you feel if someone gave you that answer?
> ...



I agree, I used to be an impatient, rude, jerk on this forum (if you look at some of my older posts). Then people like Stefan pointed out grammer mistakes and I think I actually became a better person because of it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Hey, me too!


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

blah said:


> > Newbie: Can anyone tell me how to...?
> > Stefan: Yes.
> > Bunch of random people: Haha!/Owned!/I love Stefan!
> 
> ...



Wow, this is gold. I'm seriously considering sig'ing it (expect for the Pochmann part lol). Many people need to keep this in mind.


EDIT:


JTW2007 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > How would you feel if someone gave you that answer?
> ...



Right, cause you guys aren't newbies, dude. It means nothing to you at this point.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Right, cause you guys aren't newbies, dude.



I'm not sure about miniGOINGS, but I still consider myself a noob. I still need to be corrected often, and there's no one better to do it than Stefan.


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > Right, cause you guys aren't newbies, dude.
> ...



lol dude, of all of the people. Look at your WCA profile, and then look at your post count. Now compare those to mine. I don't consider myself a newbie (newbie, not noob btw), but you do? Haha man, lighten up, I'd consider you pro.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

High post count doesn't signify experience; often it is quite the opposite. Most of the people I respect the most on this forum have what would be considered low post counts. Mine is high because I post/have posted a lot of useless things.


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> High post count doesn't signify experience; often it is quite the opposite. Most of the people I respect the most on this forum have what would be considered low post counts. Mine is high because I post/have posted a lot of useless things.



like me? DDDDDD On second thought, don't bother answering that. But anyway, your WCA profile and times shows that you have skills (you're just fishing for compliments, aren't you? >;-|).

lol, I just used the weirdest emoticon, but it conveys my feelings pretty well.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> lol, I just used the weirdest emoticon, but it conveys my feelings pretty well.



I don't understand if the close-parenthesis is part of it or not. :confused:


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > lol, I just used the weirdest emoticon, but it conveys my feelings pretty well.
> ...



haha, it's not supposed to, but why not, it makes at least 2x funnier.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 7, 2009)

Meow


----------



## Weston (Oct 7, 2009)

He's a really cool guy in person.
I met him and we discussed BLD a little bit at nationals.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 7, 2009)

blah said:


> > Newbie: Can anyone tell me how to...?
> > Stefan: Yes.
> > Bunch of random people: Haha!/Owned!/I love Stefan!
> 
> ...


 
It is not supposed to be funny. It is supposed to point out the stupidity of the question and make the topicstarter think about how he could improve.

The golden rule you talk about is very true. But Stefan would actually like to be treated that way IF he were to do something stupid like that.

Newbies should lurk around the forum and learn how it works before they start making posts (I did). They should also know about the forum rules and how to find information that has already been posted here (search, wiki, scrolling through the history pages of a subforum) before they start making posts.

Again, Stefan is actually guiding people to become better forummers, smarter people and more valuable cubing community members.

The problem is that Stefan is used to communicate with people that are well trained, smart and older. His style of communicating actually works well with people like that and that is one of the reasons why he is so well respected. He has realised that his style doesn't work well with "young, dumb, 'I have a question and want my answer now'" kind of people and that is one of the reasons he has chosen to actually change his tone somewhat. The quality of his responses is extremely high and he has seriously improved speedcubing in many ways.

Finally I would like to say that meeting Stefan in real life is always a pleasure.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 7, 2009)

I've always had to giggle about Stefan's posts, especially when he once said to me "you must have no life" xD

about that answering-to-noobs-stuff: I also think it's fun  they get their answers anyway soon enough. I guess this could also be the reason why German is the only language having a word for something like "Schadenfreude" [laughing when something bad happens to other people] ^^

maybe he's just a bitter man in his midlife crisis who has read way too much of Douglas Adams and Terry Pratchett? just kidding, of course


Stefan stays Stefan and it's good this way 
I'm looking forward to meeting him this weekend


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 7, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> High post count doesn't signify experience; often it is quite the opposite. Most of the people I respect the most on this forum have what would be considered low post counts.



orly?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 7, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > High post count doesn't signify experience; often it is quite the opposite. Most of the people I respect the most on this forum have what would be considered low post counts.
> ...


I don't know about "most", but there doesn't have to be a relation between high post counts and being respected. A lot of my posts are (meant to be) humorous and are not really contributing to the knowledgebase that this forum is.

But people like 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=2928,
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=176 and 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=163
have "low" post counts


----------



## Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

Jojobobo said:


> Has anyone noticed this guy is a meaniehead?
> Or do you think he is nice?
> I ask because I know a cuber that said Stefan was quite mean to him on these forums.
> 
> What are your opinions on Stefan?



I would not normally discuss people on a forum.

But if you know Stefan contributions are to the speedcubing community , you would be embarrassed by this question. 

About his comments, Stefan will react if you make statements/conclusions that does not have any or lack foundation. I guess he tries people to learn to make distinctions between an opinion, make conclusion and make statements, so think twice before you post. Any way that is what I think and is not a fact as I am not Stefan.

any way your homework is:
What does Stefan do/did for the speedcuing community?


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ton said:


> Jojobobo said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone noticed this guy is a meaniehead?
> ...



*BLD*


----------



## blah (Oct 7, 2009)

I wasn't attacking Stefan as a person or his contributions to the community or his cubing knowledge. I don't know him in person, but yes, I have heard lots of nice things about how he is in person many many many times in this forum, and I have no doubts about how nice a person he is in real life. *But that wasn't what I was talking about.* I don't think anyone is denying his contributions to the community or his cubing knowledge either. *But that wasn't what I was talking about.* It's the way he carries himself in this forum, that's what I was talking about. For the vast majority of us who have never met him in person, and never will in our lifetime, his behavior on the forum really speaks almost nothing about how he is in real life.

Say whatever you want about how he made you learn things, how he inspired you, how he made you a better person, and so on. But you cannot deny the fact that *it is easily possible to make someone learn things and to inspire someone and to make someone a better person in a MUCH nicer way*. There are lots of people like this around here, Chris Hardwick is one excellent example. If both Chris's approach and Stefan's approach help people learn things, why not use the nicer approach that *even people who don't know them can appreciate*? We all know that "everybody loves Stefan." I love Stefan too. But we all know that that statement only applies to people who've been around long enough to know the real Stefan. I think I can very safely say that most newbies' initial "feel" of Stefan would be negative, and maybe neutral at best.

Consider...

"Alright, alright, I'll be more constructive, [insert set of instructions for newbie to think about/reflect upon]"

... versus...

"Very good, I see you've given some thought about the subject; however, you seem to have missed something, have you ever considered [insert whatever]?"

It's obvious. Both help people learn, only the latter does so in a much more likeable manner. It really isn't that much harder to be nice.

Stefan is setting a bad example. Some people are rude and try to act like Stefan because they think it's funny. But the fact is, only Stefan can act the way Stefan acts and gain almost full approval from the community, and it really isn't justified. Of course, it's not really Stefan's fault that others are being rude, but you can't deny him being one of the contributing factors, however minor, to the negative atmosphere. Being a great figure in the development of cubing is one thing, portraying a positive image is another. You can't use one to justify the other. You just can't. And I'm sure we all know that.

Edit: I didn't mean to compare two great figures in the cubing scene so directly. It's just that Chris was the first person that came to my mind when it came to "knowledgeable and nice person."


----------



## Ton (Oct 7, 2009)

My thought because there is so much useless discussions , questions -my opinion- , when the weight of positive "contributions" of his forums is divided by the number of posts, I think it will be a declining line. 

My opinion is that this forum should not discuss people/speedcubers or make statements about people. 

In the end we have moderators , my advice to them is make a policy and make clear what the goal is of this forum. If I would be moderator the majority of the post about people will be delete.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ton said:


> My opinion is that this forum should not discuss people/speedcubers or make statements about people.



Agreed. To quote Stefan, "Great minds discuss ideas, average minds discuss events, small minds discuss people."


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 7, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Stefan just doesn't sugarcoat stuff. And his responses are very good. They either contain the proper information (Stefan is quite knowledgeable) or they ask the poster a question that helps them understand the answer.
> 
> And I've met him in person on multiple occasions. He's extremely nice.


true (too short hmm ....)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 7, 2009)

blah said:


> I wasn't attacking Stefan as a person or his contributions to the community or his cubing knowledge. I don't know him in person, but yes, I have heard lots of nice things about how he is in person many many many times in this forum, and I have no doubts about how nice a person he is in real life. *But that wasn't what I was talking about.* I don't think anyone is denying his contributions to the community or his cubing knowledge either. *But that wasn't what I was talking about.* It's the way he carries himself in this forum, that's what I was talking about. For the vast majority of us who have never met him in person, and never will in our lifetime, his behavior on the forum really speaks almost nothing about how he is in real life.
> 
> Say whatever you want about how he made you learn things, how he inspired you, how he made you a better person, and so on. But you cannot deny the fact that *it is easily possible to make someone learn things and to inspire someone and to make someone a better person in a MUCH nicer way*. There are lots of people like this around here, Chris Hardwick is one excellent example. If both Chris's approach and Stefan's approach help people learn things, why not use the nicer approach that *even people who don't know them can appreciate*? We all know that "everybody loves Stefan." I love Stefan too. But we all know that that statement only applies to people who've been around long enough to know the real Stefan. I think I can very safely say that most newbies' initial "feel" of Stefan would be negative, and maybe neutral at best.
> 
> ...



All of this is true, other people that I think of like Stefan include Lucas Garron and qqwerf
Why can't they just answer the question in a thread?
Now that I think about it, most of the high-skilled cubers are like this

Pretend there was an NBA forum where all of the best players had accounts. You would never see them bashing or making fun of their fans or other people not as good as them

I bet a lot of people stopped using the speedsolving forums because of the way a lot of people act around here


----------



## Bryan (Oct 7, 2009)

blah said:


> > Newbie: Can anyone tell me how to...?
> > Stefan: Yes.
> > Bunch of random people: Haha!/Owned!/I love Stefan!
> 
> ...



When Stefan says "Yes", it's suppose to make the person think about the answer and realize they can find it on their own. When you're the newbie, you think, "Well, honestly, they could just take the time to show _me_ what needs to be done. After all, _I'm_ just _one_ new person." But it doesn't really work that way. If people take the time to help him by showing him exactly how to search, there's a chance that he doesn't actually learn how to apply it next time. When the next newbie comes along, they see someone got spoonfed by just asking questions without searching, and they ask. Now if they don't get spoonfed the answer, they get all crabby.

So the best is to just encourage people to be smart from the beginning. Stefan does that.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree. Honestly, Stefan is my role model in the way I take part on Indonesian online speedcubing forum. Not to mention that I would never get to know BLD without his simple yet effective method.


----------



## mazei (Oct 7, 2009)

Bryan said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > > Newbie: Can anyone tell me how to...?
> ...



I think the problem in that case is not the post Stefan made, but what the bunch of people posts after it. Especially if its something like 'owned' since well, you are a newbie, and imagine that that was your first post. Okay, this guy made a logical reply about my question being answerable, then after that it kinda seems like being bullied due to those other posts.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2009)

True lolthread for me 



JTW2007 said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion is that this forum should not discuss people/speedcubers or make statements about people.
> ...


Which in turn was a quote from Eleanor Roosevelt, I think. And... while this thread is ostensibly about a person (me), I'd say it really is about certain behaviour and its perception. When I used that quote, it was about people obsessed with MonkeyDude to the extent that it seemed to be really about him rather than about what he was doing.



blah said:


> > Newbie: Can anyone tell me how to...?
> > Stefan: Yes.
> > Bunch of random people: Haha!/Owned!/I love Stefan!
> 
> ...


I actualy dislike most such "owned" comments, too, especially masses of them. I'm undecided about my simple "Yes". It's my way to say "If you're not willing to put some effort into this, then why should I?". Some people are just lazy and spoon-feeding them is a waste of time for us and not really helping them in the long run here or in life in general. Ideally, after a sufficient "Yes" nobody would post anymore until the inquirer returns asking for more details, in which case "Well, what do you know already?" might be the best response. I see it as a natural way making people realize how successful communication works. By showing them how poor communication doesn't. You can try telling them via rules and tutorials, but actively involving them is more effective, I believe.

Most of my comments also are in fact light-hearted, only rarely does someone really **** me off. I just try to be concise, thoughtful, entertaining and helpful, the latter admittedly often in a subtle way requiring the recipient to think. And I admit often my own entertainment comes first and the help second. I like Chris's friendly style, though I think often he's wasting a lot of time. Like those recent huge posts debating parity on a higher level with someone who stubbornly kept misunderstanding the basics. But yes, I'm trying to add "friendly" to my list of goals.

All that said, this "Yes" is an extreme example and I didn't do it often, though the underlying principles do guide much of my communication.



That70sShowDude said:


> Pretend there was an NBA forum where all of the best players had accounts. *You would never see them bashing or making fun* of their fans or other people not as good as them


*How do you know?* (And how do you expect them to react when someone enters the forum with "Hi, please tell me how to throw a ball"?)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 7, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> Pretend there was an NBA forum where all of the best players had accounts. *You would never see them bashing or making fun* of their fans or other people not as good as them





StefanPochmann said:


> *How do you know?* (And how do you expect them to react when someone enters the forum with "Hi, please tell me how to throw a ball"?)



Actually, they probably wouldn't react that way even if that question was asked. It would probably only happen in speedcubing. People don't ask, "How do you turn a side?" in the forums here ...


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 7, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



grammar:fp


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> People don't ask, "How do you turn a side?" in the forums here ...


Ok change it to "Hi, please tell me how to be good at free throws". And... you failed to answer the main question. Though I acknowledge you made a new statement reduced to "probably".


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > Right, cause you guys aren't newbies, dude.
> ...



Yea, I still consider myself a noob too, and probably will for a long time.


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > People don't ask, "How do you turn a side?" in the forums here ...
> ...



Wait, are you comparing this statement to people asking "how do you turn a side," or to another, more obscure question like "how do I improve my solve times?"


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > People don't ask, "How do you turn a side?" in the forums here ...
> ...



Too technical


----------



## Lofty (Oct 8, 2009)

I think Chris and Stefan just have different personality types and different people react to them differently. Its like selecting a method or a cube type, its personal preference. I love Stefan's approach and think making them think for themselves with a blunt approach is great, others may want the fuzzy Chris Hardwick approach. I love both of them and I think anyone who is around here long enough will come to find that they are both really great guys. 
I think Arnuad about covered it in his post.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 8, 2009)

Lofty said:


> I think Chris and Stefan just have different personality types and different people react to them differently. Its like selecting a method or a cube type, its personal preference. I love Stefan's approach and think making them think for themselves with a blunt approach is great, others may want the fuzzy Chris Hardwick approach. I love both of them and I think anyone who is around here long enough will come to find that they are both really great guys.
> I think Arnuad about covered it in his post.



Yeah, once you are here for long enough you realize they really help no matter whose personality you prefer.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 8, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > I think Chris and Stefan just have different personality types and different people react to them differently. Its like selecting a method or a cube type, its personal preference. I love Stefan's approach and think making them think for themselves with a blunt approach is great, others may want the fuzzy Chris Hardwick approach. I love both of them and I think anyone who is around here long enough will come to find that they are both really great guys.
> ...



So, in conclusion, Stefan is not a 'meaniehead.'


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 8, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > High post count doesn't signify experience; often it is quite the opposite. Most of the people I respect the most on this forum have what would be considered low post counts.
> ...



Hmm.....I post too much don't I.....


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



You're not that many posts ahead of me, and I joined much more recently. I post _way_ too much, don't I?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Ha that list just kind of shocked me....I didn't think I posted that much. Maybe it's my daily visits? I never fail to browse the forum daily....


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I never fail to browse the forum daily....



Likewise, but I rarely fail to post anything other than completely useless rubbish.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 8, 2009)

stefan is a lelcake


----------



## Edmund (Oct 8, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Lofty said:
> ...


Nah I'd actually say he is a 'helpiehead' lol


----------

